# Vorwahlnummern: Immer genau hinhören!



## webwatcher (9 Dezember 2009)

> Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin
> Einige Verbraucher wählten vor ihren Telefongesprächen stets ein und dieselbe Call-by-Call-Vorwahl. Auch als der aktuelle Tarif nicht mehr vor Beginn des Gesprächs per Bandansage angegeben wurde, blieben sie dabei – ein Fehler. Die Folge war eine sehr hohe Telefonrechnung.
> 
> Nun liegt die Vermutung nahe, solchen Anbietern könnte leicht das Handwerk gelegt werden, indem man sie dazu verpflichtet, den jeweils gültigen Minutenpreis vor dem Gespräch kostenlos anzusagen. Doch leider verhält es sich nicht so:
> Die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin (VZB) scheiterte mit ihrer entsprechenden Klage gegen die Firma 01075 Telecom.


...


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vorwahlnummern: Immer genau hinhören!*

Das ist/war callando
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...anio-callando-und-die-019351515-teil-3-a.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2012)

Süddeutsche: "Schutz mit Ansage"
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/geld/preisfalle-billigvorwahlen-schutz-mit-ansage-1.1425895



> Die Anbieter von Billigvorwahlen müssen künftig vor jedem Telefongespräch den Preis nennen. Das soll unseriöse Firmen aus dem Markt drängen. Ganz aufhören dürfte der Missbrauch aber nicht.
> (...)
> Die Billigvorwahl 01075 war unter Telefonnutzern lange Zeit ein guter Tipp. Anrufer, die diese Zahlen vor einer normalen Telefonnummer wählten, konnten damit selbst nachmittags günstige Festnetzgespräche führen. Die Kosten je Telefonat lagen dabei zum Teil unter einem Cent je Minute - und das fast zwei Jahre lang.
> 
> ...


 
Der Herr Florian T. ist ja erst seit Ende 2010 GF bei der Firma... Wir hier kennen ja noch den alten GF, Herrn T.R.
Wir kennen auch weitere Details aus der Firmengeschichte:


> callando Newline GmbH, Walluf (Am Klingenweg 6 a, 65396 Walluf).
> Die Gesellschaft ist als übernehmender Rechtsträger nach Maßgabe des Verschmelzungsvertrages vom 09.05.2006 sowie der Zustimmungsbeschlüsse der beteiligten Rechtsträger vom selben Tag mit der callando Telecom GmbH mit Sitz in Wiesbaden (AG Wiesbaden, HRB 20686) verschmolzen.


 
Das war ja nicht ungewöhnlich, dass man bei den Vorwahlfirmen "alten Wein in neuen Schläuchen" präsentiert bekomme hat:


> Zwischen der Gesellschaft und der Firma Georg u. Karl Ludwig Schmitt´sches Weingut Weingut Georgshof GmbH mit dem Sitz in Nierstein als herrschender Gesellschaft ist am 10. November 1986 ein Ergebnisabführungsvertrag abgeschlossen, dem die Gesellschafterversammlung der beherrschten Gesellschaft durch Beschluß vom 9. Februar 1994 zugestimmt hat.


 
Und wenn ich heute nachmittags Zeit habe, erzähle ich der Süddeutschen kostenfrei, was die Web Idiotae sonst noch so von der Firma wissen.
klick. klick. klick.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ie-019351515-teil-3.11324/page-37#post-136042

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/hohe-online-kosten-von-creatos.21250/page-2#post-232515

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...n-werden-zur-kasse-gebeten.20193/#post-217539

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/avanio-callando-und-die-019351515-teil-1.10586/#post-129278



> Anonymous, 15 September 2005


----------

